# Free Zenith Watch Hardback Book



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I filled in the catalogue request on the Zenith site last month, and forgot all about it.

However when I opened my front door this morning there was a whopping great hardbound Zenith book on my doorstep.

It is very impresive and informative and was sent FOC from Switzerland.

Check it out, you have nothing to loose.

Zenith Watch Catalogue Request.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy,

The time is an hour fast again.


----------



## Wee Davy (Oct 2, 2003)

Great book. Jaeger also sends out a pretty fine catalogue as well.

David


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Whats the betting that some ebay skanks are profiting from these.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Quick pic of the cover.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

And one from inside.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I received one of these a few weeks ago. Nice book.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll get you one for Â£50 if anyone wants one.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy,

Do you know any other manufacturers that produce such decent catalogues?

If so let us know so that I can request one from their website.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

IWC do a fantastic book/catalogue and its free. Just email them.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Went straight to IWC site, ordered a catalogue and registered as a member.

Very good site, I'm poping back over later for a better look.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Larger Breitling Jewelers in the US usually have catalogs and price lists. Last I saw one, it was about 50-60 pages long.

Concord and Ebel also have catalogs at some dealer heres.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can't get the Zenith site order form to send (keeps coming back to fill all sections in even though they are!). Ordered the IWC one. Ringing Omega tomorrow, have the 2003 breitling one already! Must be mad!


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Got my Zenith book to-day pure eye candy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got my Zenith book yesterday. Not really had chance to go through it carefully but some of the watches look superb and some look bleeding awful especially the diamond encrusted bling bling ones ....... yeuch, yeuchh and triple yeuchhh









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Got mine today. That book must have cost Zenith a fortune. The photography is outstanding, most of the watches the same. 

The diamond ones are just too gauche for words.









I do like these watches but some are a bit over the top.









Bloody nice book though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Page 19.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Page 3


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh, sorry.

I was reading something else









David


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Well now that most of you have got your copy, it seems only fair tho thank the Zenith people for the excellent book and prompt delivery.

For most of us this will be the closest that we get to owning a Zenith.

However, now that we know that much more about them, if we happen to win the Lotttery or know someone who does we will, no doubt, tell them that Zenith should be at the top of their short list.

Thanks Zenith, you have impressed and educated me and you never know!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Got one in from Bell & Ross today

Lots of interesting tales and good pictures of ferociously overpriced watches.

Some stinkers too.

I think they are a French company.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Omegas catalog is usually worth getting. Just put in my request for the Zenith today. Will have to check out IWC later. Time to BBQ some steaks.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

If you live in the US don't bother. I sent away for one expecting the nice hard bound watch-pornography you describe here. I got a crappy 11" X 14" folded leaflet. The text is written in 6 different languages the English ammounting to perhaps two paragraphs. Nice pics, but they didn't even show the watches I like in their line up.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Same for me but in the UK: got that crappy 6 language leaflet. They either ran out or didn't like the sound of my name...







Or they realised there was sudden unexpectedly strong demand from the UK!)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Now I been reminded, I applied for one ages ago - still not here.

Got new Jaeger one yesterday, and IWC Monday. amazing quality.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Pieter - Perhaps they ran our credit first!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul I have the Jaeger one,it is good,better than their website









Breguet book is cool,but the Lange is better I got a free DVD with mine


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Sargon: If they had they would just have told me to get a catalogue from Swatch!
















I've started looking in second hand bookshops... I've got less and less money to spend on watches so might as well spend some time to remedy my BAC-level watch-knowledge.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Paul I have the Jaeger one,it is good,better than their website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You got a DVD.........time for an upgrade.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I was surprised that instead of your mentioned hardcover Zenith book I got a simple bended and in paper-style catalog







It looks they sending the book only to selected countries.

However, just today I got the IWC 2004 book. This book is really fantastic! A lot of "usual" books are not as nice is this "advertising" book. I cannot imagine what could be inside the Grande Complication book for 250EUR?







I only wish I could afford one of their watches


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

odklizec said:


> I was surprised that instead of your mentioned hardcover Zenith book I got a simple bended and in paper-style catalog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Been wanting to but the Grande Comp book for a while. Just bringing myself to spend all that on a book.........

I still haven't got my Zenith book. Have to try again.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

the best i've seen so far was the one from Vacheron...the JAeger isn't bad,it's big and has load of nice photos...


----------

